# No feeder is safe now!



## PixelRabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

Mmmmhm,  we get back from seeing the awesome majesty of the Bruce Peninsula to  find that this goober has figured out the final remaining "safe" feeder.   Looks like it's time to change things up !










Seems quite solidly in place casually looking around lol Just couldn't do it for long.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 2, 2013)

That raccoon should leave dancing to the pole cats! Snarf!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2013)

Pole-dancing raccoon!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol! Our critters are special


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2013)

They are tenacious for getting to the food source, but must think their mask make them ninja-like invisible and can't get caught in the act.    *Clicky*


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

lmao! That clicky is why I don't mind them being around, they always make me smile  lol!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooda thought.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 3, 2013)

Put a  thick coat of grease like mechanical or industrial grease half way up the pole.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2013)

Or paint the pole with Tobasco sauce....


----------



## sm4him (Jul 3, 2013)

Or wrap barbed wire around it...


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 3, 2013)

Barb Wire is risky to serious injury including the birds.Now we don't want to injure our fury friends or do we.:raisedbrow: There is always a paintball gun and you could tag them with pretty colors like a rainbow.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 3, 2013)

Mechanical grease - possible harmful chemicals if ingested?
Tobasco sauce - better used on chicken wings
Barbed wire - :shock:

Vaseline or Lard, then only thing about using animal fat is attracting insects.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 3, 2013)

Wait until those baby racoons are scrambling about and figure out how to climb the pole too.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 3, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Mechanical grease - possible harmful chemicals if ingested?
> Tobasco sauce - better used on chicken wings
> Barbed wire - :shock:
> 
> Vaseline or Lard, then only thing about using animal fat is attracting insects.




Or the raccoons thinking it is tasty.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 3, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Now we don't want to injure our fury friends or do we.:raisedbrow:




I love it when I typo works so well. Don't want to injure or upset the fury friends is right!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 3, 2013)

Do not waste hot sauce.  Besides, maybe the coons will like it; the feral cat we fed over the winter was not adverse to spicy leftovers.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 3, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Barb Wire is risky to serious injury including the birds.Now we don't want to injure our fury friends or do we.:raisedbrow: There is always a paintball gun and you could tag them with pretty colors like a rainbow.



No. No, we don't want to injure our fury friends. Or our furry ones either.
Hence, the  to suggest I was just kidding.

Although...in all honesty, it's not like little (and big) critters aren't exposed to barbed wire on a pretty regular basis, at least around here. Cow pastures, garden fences and other areas use it all the time. 
Also, in my defense...I don't really like raccoons. Yeah, they can be kinda cute, but they can also be pretty vicious and I've had a couple of encounters of the not-so-pleasant kind with them once they got "comfortable" and decided MY garden was THEIR spot.

But mostly...I was not even a little bit serious about wrapping a bird feeder pole in barbed wire. Mostly due to the risk of serious PERSONAL injury when you forget it's there. :lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 3, 2013)

KY lub for him & her racoon:lmao: Don't mind me I lost my mind long ago.


----------

